# sysCheck v2.0.1



## luke_c (Sep 5, 2010)

*sysCheck v2.0.1*
Wii System Report




This is a Homebrew application for the Wii which generates a report on your SD/USB which shows all installed IOS's, what versions they are and what access they have. See the changelog below for more information regarding the new version.[/p]



			
				Changelog said:
			
		

> Fixed Bug in English System Menu version (v-2145571844)
> Shows which IOS is beeing tested
> Added French translation (thx Attila)








 Download





 Source


----------



## Satangel (Sep 5, 2010)

Didn't know this existed, thanks. 
Such a simple but so handy tool, I've downloaded it and gonna do it soon.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 5, 2010)

Doesn't DOP-Mii already do this?


----------



## luke_c (Sep 5, 2010)

sorrycostello said:
			
		

> Doesn't DOP-Mii already do this?


IIRC DOP-Mii has this program built-in to it.


----------



## wiiman123 (Sep 5, 2010)

Sweet thanks for posting news from my site.

Syscheck is a pretty useful tool


----------



## luke_c (Sep 5, 2010)

wiiman123 said:
			
		

> Sweet thanks for posting news from my site.
> 
> Syscheck is a pretty useful tool


Not as useful as your site is! It's the main place I go to look for anything Wii homebrew


----------



## Eric345 (Sep 10, 2010)

hey I found a bug when I start it. it stops when it trys to check ios 233 when is it testing


----------



## hosigumayuugi (Nov 3, 2010)

I created Japanese translation, but I don't know how to sent to Double_A...
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dcox5lfomxi7i1i


----------

